# Fleur de Lis Motif



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

One of the forum's members was looking for a _Fleur de Lis_ motif. I couldn't find one I liked either, so I had a go at designing a chart myself.

I came up with two possibles, depending on the application. They aren't perfect, but should be a starting point for anybody needing one for a project.

Dave


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for the graphs, I have copied the bigger one out, not sure what I will use it on but watch this space.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Irene Kidney said:


> Thank you very much for the graphs, I have copied the bigger one out, not sure what I will use it on but watch this space.


Glad you like the charts. It's a very versatile motif, I've seen it on all kinds of household accessories, the little one will almost certainly end up on an egg cosy at some time!

You could always use it as a dishcloth stitch pattern, that'd work!

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Well I will keep you posted when I use it. :lol:


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice---thanks for sharing the charts!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I had to have a play and see how it turned out. I made this napkin ring based on the smaller chart by adding an extra stitch either side. This was knitted on 4mm (US size 6) needles using DK (Category #3) yarn.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Mercie boucoup, Dave!! Been looking for one of these since...forever?? And it's perfect enough for me!
...gloria


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glory Gee in CT said:


> Mercie boucoup, Dave!! Been looking for one of these since...forever?? And it's perfect enough for me!
> ...gloria


Glad you like it, you can adjust it to suit your own projects, but it's something to build on.

Dave


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Great designs. Now if I could learn to use to different yarns in the same pattern. This is marvelous. My favorites of fleur de lis are quite intricate and fancy in the Gothic tradition I think. Thinking of Gothic cathedrals here. There are so many different types of fleur de lis. Italianesque as in beautiful jewelry. I am unskilled in using charts to knit by. When you use the color differences you did not note the type of stitch for the fleur de lis. Is this because you know automattically what type of stitch it would be. Forgive my ignorance. I can't wait to incorporate this in something perhaps employing floral enhancement of the design.Look forward to other ideas people will be posting. Thanks To both of you. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

try www.hassdesign.com He does beautiful work and I am sure you can get a chart of the design you want.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You are so clever. I love Fleur de Lys.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Great designs. Now if I could learn to use to different yarns in the same pattern. This is marvelous. My favorites of fleur de lis are quite intricate and fancy in the Gothic tradition I think. Thinking of Gothic cathedrals here. There are so many different types of fleur de lis. Italianesque as in beautiful jewelry. I am unskilled in using charts to knit by. When you use the color differences you did not note the type of stitch for the fleur de lis. Is this because you know automattically what type of stitch it would be. Forgive my ignorance. I can't wait to incorporate this in something perhaps employing floral enhancement of the design.Look forward to other ideas people will be posting. Thanks To both of you. Marlark Marge.


It's quite easy really. The two charts at the top of the page are motifs, they simply show the figure as contrast. You could knit them in stocking stitch using two colours; or as a relief, the blank squares as stocking stitch, the black squares as reverse stocking stitch.

The napkin ring is a complete chart pattern:

Using blue yarn, cast on 27 stitches, on right side, odd-numbered rows, knit the blank squares and purl the dotted squares; on even-numbered rows, purl blank squares and knit the dotted ones. Rows 3 to 18 are all stocking stitch, working the chart motif in gold, twisting the yarns at the back of work every two or three stitches to avoid hanging loops. Rows 19 and 20 are in single rib again. Cast off knitwise and seam sides to form a ring.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> You are so clever. I love Fleur de Lys.


Thanks, I'm quite pleased with my napkin ring, I'll probably make a pair for somebody.

Dave


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Each Canadian province has a flower emblem. Living in Montreal (Quebec) our emblem is the feur-de-lys....it is everywhere. Maybe I'll surprise someone and make a couple of napkin rings for St-Jean Baptiste (patron saint of Quebec) which is celebrated June 24....gives me loads of time to due it!!! Thanks for the idea! maybe it will gain me points with the neighbors since everyone is French-speaking and I am the lone anglo (but I do speak French).
Merci beaucoup et joyeux noel!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

crafty_grandma56 said:


> Each Canadian province has a flower emblem. Living in Montreal (Quebec) our emblem is the feur-de-lys....it is everywhere. Maybe I'll surprise someone and make a couple of napkin rings for St-Jean Baptiste (patron saint of Quebec) which is celebrated June 24....gives me loads of time to due it!!! Thanks for the idea! maybe it will gain me points with the neighbors since everyone is French-speaking and I am the lone anglo (but I do speak French).
> Merci beaucoup et joyeux noel!!


I'm glad my motif appeals to you, I had a feeling some of our Canadian friends might like to use it. The napkin rings knit up really quick, they are similar in size to a test swatch, so you'll easily make a pair in an evening.

Dave


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

That's wonderful! Have you any music notes?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Knitwitch51 said:


> That's wonderful! Have you any music notes?


There are some useful charts here:

http://www.breienmetplezier.nl/Breipatronen/diversen.htm

Hope they help
Dave


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Great job on the charts Dave. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nicely done. Your chart design can also be used on a single crochet piece and done in crosss-stiches.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

stitchedhen said:


> Very nicely done. Your chart design can also be used on a single crochet piece and done in crosss-stiches.


Thanks. I don't crochet, but I do a lot of cross stitch, you'll need to make a few adjustments since knit stitches are rectangular not square. I worked at 1:1.27 if you want to reverse the scaling.

Hoe that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanneg said:


> Great job on the charts Dave. Thanks so much for sharing.


Thanks, I hope you have fun with them.

Dave


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

I do quite a bit of cross stitch myself, and often chart my own designs which are also workable with crochet. Wondering if I can post some free charts here for anyone's use.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

you've done a pretty good job there, dave. on the first one, perhaps you could add another square on row 14 to the inside of the squares on the row above, just to give it a bit more curve?! just an idea.


----------



## mablesflowers (Dec 18, 2011)

Great charts, thanks for sharing!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

victa said:


> you've done a pretty good job there, dave. on the first one, perhaps you could add another square on row 14 to the inside of the squares on the row above, just to give it a bit more curve?! just an idea.


Thanks. Like any pattern or chart, they're only a starting point for people to adapt and build upon. I don't think I've ever made anything, as written, I'm not very good at following instructions, they're usually written for somebody else!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mablesflowers said:


> Great charts, thanks for sharing!


Glad you like them, have fun!

Dave


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for showing this. I have always loved this motif. I will definately be knitting something. :-D


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Revan said:


> Thank you so much for showing this. I have always loved this motif. I will definately be knitting something. :-D


I'm glad you like it, feel free to play around with the motif, you can see how the small one knits up from the napkin ring. They're a useful format to test a motif and make nice gifts that only take an hour or so to do.

Dave


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

stitchedhen said:


> I do quite a bit of cross stitch myself, and often chart my own designs which are also workable with crochet. Wondering if I can post some free charts here for anyone's use.


don't see any problem as long as you've made them yourself and don['t mind sharing!


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> victa said:
> 
> 
> > you've done a pretty good job there, dave. on the first one, perhaps you could add another square on row 14 to the inside of the squares on the row above, just to give it a bit more curve?! just an idea.
> ...


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

victa said:


> stitchedhen said:
> 
> 
> > I do quite a bit of cross stitch myself, and often chart my own designs which are also workable with crochet. Wondering if I can post some free charts here for anyone's use.
> ...


I'll dig around in my folder and see what I come up with. I do have quite a bit of public domain art (all with expired copyrights) that I translated to cross stitch. Some are small enough to be stitched onto crochet such as Picasso's owl or perhaps into duplicate stitch for knitting. Would be glad to share.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

perhaps people might like to use them to make their beloved dishcloths? it would work


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

i meant Dave's fleur de lis, but any other small pattern would work as well.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

stitchedhen said:


> victa said:
> 
> 
> > stitchedhen said:
> ...


will look forward to seeing what you've done


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

victa said:


> perhaps people might like to use them to make their beloved dishcloths? it would work


Dishcloths would definitely work, just add a few stitches either side and three or four rows top and bottom, then put a moss seed border on it. I don't make them myself, I was thinking more of a cushion cover with the larger motif, but it could be used on lots of items.

Dave


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

stitchedhen said:


> victa said:
> 
> 
> > stitchedhen said:
> ...


Some time ago I had put together a portfolio of knit/cross stitch patterns using software. I labeled it 'Picasso in Stitches' since most are from Picasso's drawings. This one is his owl and may be a bit unclear in the posting of it. I'm aware that knitted patterns are more rectangular than they are squared but it may be used as a guide.

Enjoy for anyone who cares to use it.


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

look simple enough. and can be seen ok. thanks.


----------



## EliseV78 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

